# Blank screen and complete lockdown X11+radeon mobility 200m

## mdskpr

I recently upgraded my entire system and afterwards X11 broke. I use the opensource radeon driver(as this card is no longer supported by catalyst). I attempted a fix using this archive from the gentoo-wiki: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Radeon#Xorg_starts_with_no_errors_but_monitor_is_black

I followed everything that said and it still failed. Any thoughts? below is my xorg.conf. BTW, there are no errors in the Xorg.0.log. 

```
Section "Module" 

   Load "glx" 

   Load "freetype" 

   Load "dri2"

   Load "dri"

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0" 

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver" 

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor" 

   Option       "DPMS" "true" 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0" 

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option "MonitorLayout" "NONE,TMDS"

   Option "BusType" "PCI"

   Option "AGPMode" "4"

   Option "AGPFastWrite" "0"

#   Option   "DRI"   "on" 

#   Option   "DMAForXv" "on" 

#   Option "BusType" "PCIE" 

#   Option   "RenderAccel" "on" 

#   Option "AccelMethod" "exa" 

#   Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

#   Option "ColorTiling" "false"

#   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1" 

#   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerFlags" 

   Option "AutoAddDevices" "false" 

   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off" 

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true" 

   Option "IgnoreABI" "on"

   Option "DontZap" "false"

#   Option "AIGLX" "true" 

#   Option   "DontZap"   "false"

#   Option "ColorTiling" "false"

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0" 

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0" 

   DefaultDepth     24 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "Extensions" 

#   Option "Composite" "Enable" 

#   Option "DAMAGE" "true" 

#    Option "RENDER" "true" 

#    Option "ColorTiling" "False"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

    Driver      "kbd" 

    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105" 

    Option        "Autorepeat"    "250 30" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

Identifier  "Mouse0" 

Driver      "mouse" 

Option      "Protocol" "imps/2" 

Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout" 

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "DRI" 

 Mode 0666 

EndSection 

```

Thanks in advance.

----------

## ivan2k

I have a similar problem !!

After upgrading from gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4 to gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r6 then X11 get sometimes black screen.

My graphic card si a ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 (similar to yours) and I'm using open source ati drivers.

I noticed that the problem is with the new 2.6.38 kernel, because using the old 2.6.37 there no problem at all.

In my case the problem will occurs when restoring from screensaver or waking up from suspend/hibernating, a simple logout to kdm and login will fix it.

Dmesg say:

```
localhost kernel: [  109.557974] [drm:r100_cs_track_check] *ERROR* [drm] Buffer too small for color buffer 0 (need 4096000 have 135168) !

localhost kernel: [  109.557983] [drm:r100_cs_track_check] *ERROR* [drm] color buffer 0 (1280 4 0 800)

localhost kernel: [  109.557988] [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !

```

I have another computer with an old ATI Mobility Radeon 7000, same kernel, same drivers, same kde4, full working with no problem.

Hope someone can help.

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi mdskpr,

If you are sure that X is appropriately installed (start xdm from root) and you have recently upgraded to the new KDE-4.6.3, chances are that the problem is your previous .kde4 directory. Rename it to .kde.old and restart kde again.

Hope it helps.

ferreirafm

----------

## ivan2k

Any news?

This seems a similar thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885166.html

----------

## ivan2k

Update ...

Bug still exist with 2.6.39 and 3.0.6, no answers and no solution found (even with googling).

I'm forced to stay with the old 2.6.37.

Nobody have this issue?

----------

## Hu

If DRM is logging errors like that, I think there is a bug somewhere.  The question is whether it is a DRM bug or a user bug.  What is the output of zgrep -e RADEON -e DRM /proc/config.gz;lsmod;emerge --info $(eix --only-names -I x11-drivers/ -o -I x11-base/)?

----------

## ivan2k

Ok, I found a workaround.

Googling a bit I saw that this bug occurs on OpenGL applications such as games. For me this occurs when I set a OpenGL screen saver (like euphoria). Disabling the screen saver or setting a non-OpenGL one solve this issue.

zgrep -e RADEON -e DRM /proc/config.gz

```
CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164=m

CONFIG_DRM_PSB=m

```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                4927  0 

ipv6                  222876  36 

af_packet              17830  0 

snd_seq_dummy           1031  0 

snd_seq_oss            24208  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4480  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                40473  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4033  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            34879  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12815  1 snd_pcm_oss

gspca_m5602            41347  0 

gspca_main             16661  1 gspca_m5602

videodev               68146  1 gspca_main

usb_storage            29908  0 

usbhid                 16576  0 

hid                    40740  1 usbhid

usb_libusual            8112  1 usb_storage

snd_hda_codec_si3054     2802  1 

joydev                  7599  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   216111  1 

snd_hda_intel          17771  2 

cryptomgr               2372  0 

snd_hda_codec          46823  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

aead                    4495  1 cryptomgr

snd_hwdep               4492  1 snd_hda_codec

arc4                     990  2 

snd_pcm                59013  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

crypto_algapi           9914  3 cryptomgr,aead,arc4

uhci_hcd               19988  0 

iTCO_wdt               10197  0 

ehci_hcd               33768  0 

iTCO_vendor_support     1353  1 iTCO_wdt

iwl3945                69975  0 

iwl_legacy             45341  1 iwl3945

firewire_ohci          26560  0 

mac80211              172780  2 iwl3945,iwl_legacy

firewire_core          43919  1 firewire_ohci

snd_timer              14927  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

sdhci_pci               6716  0 

tpm_tis                 6212  0 

crypto                  6150  3 aead,crypto_algapi,mac80211

snd                    39473  16 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

sdhci                  18947  1 sdhci_pci

usbcore               113646  7 gspca_m5602,gspca_main,usb_storage,usbhid,usb_libusual,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

tpm                     9146  1 tpm_tis

sr_mod                 13798  0 

pcmcia                 32105  0 

r8169                  36395  0 

cfg80211              151605  3 iwl3945,iwl_legacy,mac80211

psmouse                40989  0 

intel_agp               8496  0 

video                   9335  0 

soundcore               4449  1 snd

crc_itu_t               1005  1 firewire_core

mmc_core               58634  1 sdhci

tpm_bios                4549  1 tpm

asus_laptop            11733  0 

mii                     3311  1 r8169

cdrom                  31573  1 sr_mod

rng_core                2570  0 

processor              20557  2 

snd_page_alloc          5485  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

evdev                   7181  9 

sparse_keymap           2476  1 asus_laptop

mac_hid                 2506  0 

yenta_socket           18993  0 

sg                     20532  0 

intel_gtt              11161  1 intel_agp

pcmcia_rsrc             7359  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core             9665  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,pcmcia_rsrc

fan                     1710  0 

battery                 8195  0 

ac                      2281  0 

thermal                 6150  0 

serio_raw               3262  0 

button                  3255  0 

thermal_sys            11637  4 video,processor,fan,thermal

rfkill                 11918  2 cfg80211,asus_laptop

unix                   22301  734
```

emerge --info $(eix --only-names -I x11-drivers/ -o -I x11-base/)

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo_Z92Ja-modular i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo_Z92Ja-modular-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 31 Oct 2011 08:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo ivan

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n --with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/ivan"

SYNC="rsync://mulo.local/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth bonjour branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcon firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lzma mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10 was built with the following:

USE="(consolekit) (policykit)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -impact -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic -newport -nouveau -nv -nvidia -omapfb -qxl -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo"                                                                                                                                              

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1 was built with the following:

USE="(consolekit) ipv6 nptl (policykit) udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0 was built with the following:

USE="(consolekit) (policykit)"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.4.0 was built with the following:

USE="(consolekit) (policykit)"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.14.2 was built with the following:

USE="(consolekit) (policykit)"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,lazy"

```

----------

## ivan2k

Solved with new kernel 3.2.1.

----------

